# corvette sawblade and salad shooter tire and adapter questions



## mk3ndeff (May 19, 2008)

i just bought a set of sawblades 16x8.5 and 16x9.5 same with the salad shooters i dont know the offset just yet they're on the way i want to know what size tires and adapters have been used for fitment on a mk2 or mk3 any info helps thanks guys


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

mk3ndeff said:


> fitment on a mk2 or mk3


Well, which is it? 

This are 25mm adapters on a corrado, with 215/45/16 all around, otherwise same wheel specs... I believe the Corrado Vr6 and a MK2 with 5 lug and a MK3 all sit about the same... If not, not my fault.. This picture is for reference.










If what I said is true, you might want to think about 15-20mm adapters..


----------



## mk3ndeff (May 19, 2008)

thanks alot man any info helps at this point


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sawblades are not 16".

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4729757-Adapter-settings-for-Corvette-Salad-Shooters


----------

